# Are You Kdding Me? Muslim Cashiers Refuse to Ring Up Pork



## Davey Jones (Nov 2, 2015)

America is going to hell that's for sure,a Cashier????  

http://tellmenow.com/2015/03/muslim...ng-up-pork-at-target-so-superstore-does-this/


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2015)

So, what would the cashier prefer?

To tell the customer they can't take home their filthy bacon because they can't touch it?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 2, 2015)

If their religion is going to interfere with their work, then they'd better look for a different kind of work

like testing suicide bombing clothing for example.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> If their religion is going to interfere with their work, then they'd better look for a different kind of work
> 
> like testing suicide bombing clothing for example.


:lofl::thumbsup1:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2015)

Management offered a reasonable compromise. Leaving the job is another option.

I do seriously question the validity of the photograph though. Is that really a Target cashier?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 2, 2015)

What other religion makes wearing a "uniform" a requirement for laymen?  Don't say Nuns, they are not lay people.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2015)

I do not believe that Target acted inappropriately. That said, I am appalled at the Islamophobia thinly disguised as humour posted on this thread. Completely unacceptable!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2015)

Ultra orthodox Jewish men wear a "uniform."


----------



## BobF (Nov 2, 2015)

All that clothing over the face and such is not required by the Quran.   It is just more from various scripts they use for their lives.   Not sure which asks them to dress that way but do have a link to the Quran and its verses.

http://www.submission.info/perspectives/women/dresscode.html

These verses make it clear that the intention is for Muslims of both genders    to be modest in their dress and behavior. If a woman chooses to cover her hair    it is fine. *However, in Western society she may draw less attention to herself    if she does not cover her hair, but just dresses and behaves modestly.* Perhaps    the issue has been confused by the fact that the Arabic word for the covering    on the chest is the same word that has come to mean the hair-cover. In actuality    it simply is the word for a cover, any cover, and does not imply a cover for    the hair.
...........................

Much more than this so read from the link if you care.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 2, 2015)

I do not believe that Target acted inappropriately. That said, I am appalled at the Islamophobia thinly disguised as humour posted on this thread. Completely unacceptable! 

I agree

But I also think it's another case of people knowing what the job entails and twiddling their thumbs instead. If you are a pharmacist your job is to sell birth control as well as other prescriptions. If you're in charge of issuing marriage licenses do your job, simple as that.

And I'm not sure about the official dress code for Target but I believe employees can only cover their hair.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Management offered a reasonable compromise. Leaving the job is another option.
> 
> I do seriously question the validity of the photograph though. Is that really a Target cashier?



I agree, they could wear the gloves or be moved to another position in the store which is very reasonable to me.  If I can't do a job due to my religious beliefs, then I apply for a different position.  There was also a case I heard of where an airline employee refused to serve alcohol due to her religious beliefs....then she shoulnd't be a stewardess, IMO.

Just like the baker who discriminated against a gay couple because of his religious beliefs.  I say if you are in business to serve the public, and that's how you make your money, then serve the public, don't pick and choose for religion.  Keep your religious beliefs in your home, private school or church, not in a business that serves the public.

Just like that clerk who didn't want to give gay couples marriage licenses, then get out of that job if you can't respect the laws put in place due to your religious beliefs.

I wonder about the validity of not only the photo Warrigal, but the whole article.  Seems like this story or one very similar has been popping up repeatedly since 2007 on the internet.  

 Davey, was this supposed to have just happened in October/November of 2015?

Article of interest here, about all of this.  http://www.arabamericannews.com/new...of-Sharia-Law-policy-in-Dearborn-Heights.html




> (2-26-2015) DEARBORN HEIGHTS— Last week a false and misleading article published by a right-wing website titled "Target surrenders to Sharia law in this sickening way" caused an uproar on social media.
> 
> The website routinely relies on pro-Christian and anti-Muslim propaganda to attract readers. The story published last week claimed that a Target in Dearborn Heights had implemented a new policy that “specifically caters to Muslim employees."
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2015)

This is such an old story....   I heard it several YEARS ago.

Per snopes... false

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/targetsharia.asp


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2015)

I wonder if this is article is deliberately slanted in order to promote an anti Islamic agenda?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I wonder if this is article is deliberately slanted in order to promote an anti Islamic agenda?



When I googled this topic (which is from 2007) it came up on sites like 'jihad watch' 'conservative blah blah blah....etc.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2015)

I see. Annie, it did seem a bit blatant. Interesting it is such an old article.


----------



## BobF (Nov 2, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I do not believe that Target acted inappropriately. That said, I am appalled at the Islamophobia thinly disguised as humour posted on this thread. Completely unacceptable!
> 
> I agree
> 
> ...



The Targets I have been into had red colored vests for the employees to wear.   Walmart has blue colored vests for their people.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I see. Annie, it did seem a bit blatant. Interesting it is such an old article.



And Snopes says it was fake.  People will believe anything they want to.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2015)

A 2013 article about several UK shops and how they deal with this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25488259


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> What other religion makes wearing a "uniform" a requirement for laymen?  Don't say Nuns, they are not lay people.



Actually, nuns and brothers *are* considered the laity by the Catholic church.

Let's see about wearing the uniform - Sikh men were a turban as a sign of their faith.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 2, 2015)

I got this from a "TellMeNOW" website on facebook,I usually don't bother with this crap but this one was interesting.
NOW....I think that photo was a fake, I don't believe Target would let a cashier be totally covered up with just eyes showing.
And if they did I'm outta that store.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 2, 2015)

A point some people miss is that veiling is a choice. Some women feel more comfortable with it or their husbands or family push for it. It isn't required, only that your hair, arms, and legs covered. But the same can be said for Orthodox Jewish. Traditionally women wore wigs or hair covering in public. Now the only women who still observe that are usually in ultra orthodox communities.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I do not believe that Target acted inappropriately. That said, I am appalled at the Islamophobia thinly disguised as humour posted on this thread. Completely unacceptable!
> 
> I agree
> 
> ...



I completely agree.  Surely, if one accepts a job as a cashier in a store that sells meat, one could foresee that customers might buy pork.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2015)

Apparently the article has been exposed as a fake.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 23636




Ken, saw that one passed around on FB when that clerk wouldn't allow gay marriages.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2015)

Ken I got a good laugh from that one !!!


----------



## Debby (Nov 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> What other religion makes wearing a "uniform" a requirement for laymen?  Don't say Nuns, they are not lay people.




Amish, Mennonites, Hasidic Jews.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 3, 2015)

Debby said:


> Amish, Mennonites, Hasidic Jews.



I surrender Deb...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2015)

Then there is the Salvation Army

http://corps.salvationarmyindiana.org/marion/who-we-are/why-do-we-wear-those-uniforms/


----------



## Debby (Nov 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I surrender Deb...



I used to have such a great memory Jim!  With a locker full of boxes of junk that I couldn't bear to part with, I could still tell you exactly which box the little missing 'whatszit' was packed away in even if I hadn't seen it in a few years.   Nowadays I rely on my 'bookmarks' so I got lucky this time but only because we have a sizeable Mennonite community in our province and they always remind me of the Amish (without the horse and buggies) and another comment here mentioned Jewish women and their wigs.  Pure luck so no surrender needed .


----------



## fishfulthinking (Nov 3, 2015)

Woops I see job descriptions are lacking, tsk tsk 
note to employers when putting ad's in the paper, on the net etc.
Must be religiously able to "touch packaged pork", "serve alcohol on a plane, train, bar, casino, etc"

Mother of Dog, really has this not gone too far, have we come to such pettiness that we now have to point out the blatant obvious?  
I blame the employee, they did not do their research, if you are going to apply for any job and are willing to take that job you better know before hand what the duties are and what your own limitations are.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2015)

seems pretty obvious..  would you purchase a car without wheels... or a house without a roof.  Cars are supposed to get you from point A to point B.  Houses are supposed to protect you from the elements.. AND employees are supposed to be able to do the job they are hired to do.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2015)

fishfulthinking said:


> Woops I see job descriptions are lacking, tsk tsk
> note to employers when putting ad's in the paper, on the net etc.
> Must be religiously able to "touch packaged pork", "serve alcohol on a plane, train, bar, casino, etc"
> 
> ...



And is it worth repeating that the report is bogus? It is designed to cause disharmony and only works because people are prepared to believe the lie at its core.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh boy. Well, I'm pro-life, but I ring up the 'morning after' pills. It's my job. It's their lives and bodies, not mine.

I'm a Christian, but I have a blast at Halloween by focusing on the fun stuff; the little kids in their cute costumes, nagging parents about buying MORE candy (LOL), acting absolutely terrified when a 5-year-old zombie growls at me, etc. Why ruin it for everyone else?

I have Muslim customers, mostly women, and I like to see them come through my line if I'm running a register. One speaks English so-so, but can't read. She bought an item that had pork in it, and I gently explained she didn't want it and carefully took it away from her when she understood the word, "pig." I pulled out my memo book, wrote words like "pork," "bacon," "ham," and other words to look for on products. She came back with her husband, who shook my hand and thanked me for helping her. He said, "Perhaps if more Muslims were aware Christians like you truly wish to help, the radicals will lose the interest in destroying Christians and we can live together in peacefulness."

I really felt sorry for them. She doesn't drive; her neighbor brought her to the store and wasn't with her while she was shopping. Poor thing. I felt honored though, at his genuine kindness toward me. She looks for me now, shows me things and says, "Is okay?" Bless her!

I'm not afraid of Muslims. I'm afraid of the radical ones. Just like all Christians aren't like those nutcase polygamists or the kooks in the Westboro Baptist Church, not all Muslims want to fly planes into our buildings or blow us up either.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2015)

Well said, Pookie. Recently at our church market day I was the organiser of the Café. Knowing that some young Muslim women were planning to attend so that they could meet me, I made sure that there was food for sale that I could honestly say was halal and OK for them to eat. Two women from a website that I visit often did come with their children and when they left they hugged me. Peace comes when people respect each other and I remember the words on a Japanese peace poll that was installed in the garden of the last school where I taught -



> May peace prevail on Earth and let it begin with me



Something like this one


----------



## imp (Nov 3, 2015)

*"Well said, Pookie"

NOT! *Look at you folks using demeaning terms, "nutcase; kooks", in referring to other sects of belief which are diametrically-opposed to your own. That's exactly the same as saying, "My beliefs are absolute, above those of all others".

Wrong, wrong. Shame on you.   imp


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2015)

imp said:


> *"Well said, Pookie"
> 
> NOT! *Look at you folks using demeaning terms, "nutcase; kooks", in referring to other sects of belief which are diametrically-opposed to your own. That's exactly the same as saying, "My beliefs are absolute, above those of all others".
> 
> Wrong, wrong. Shame on you.   imp



Eh? First of all, just who are you  referring to when using the term "you folks"? I find that a bit demeaning because apparently I am one of them. I'm not sure why. Was it something that I said?

Secondly, Pookie referred to "those nutcase polygamists or the kooks in the Westboro Baptist Church" and I'm pretty sure that most people would agree with her assessment because they are so far away from normal human mores as to be confronting to most people whatever their belief system might happen to be - religious or secular.

I think you are just having a go for the sake of it.

I stand by my commendation of Pookie's post. ***

*** In OZ this is how we stand our ground, with words, not bullets  :grin:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Well said Warri.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 3, 2015)

imp said:


> *"Well said, Pookie"
> 
> NOT! *Look at you folks using demeaning terms, "nutcase; kooks", in referring to other sects of belief which are diametrically-opposed to your own. That's exactly the same as saying, "My beliefs are absolute, above those of all others".
> 
> Wrong, wrong. Shame on you.   imp



That's not the point. Those are radicals who fly in the face of regular Christian beliefs.

Instead of bullying me, try defending their beliefs.  Go ahead. Tell us why polygamists are right. Tell us why Westboro Baptist Church is so right in protesting at military funerals. Bring it on. Tell me why I'm wrong, citing from the Bible, and tell me why and exactly how I am wrong. Hon, I like you, but I want you to show me where they are right and shame on me.

I'm waiting.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 3, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Eh? First of all, just who are you  referring to when using the term "you folks"? I find that a bit demeaning because apparently I am one of them. I'm not sure why. Was it something that I said?
> 
> Secondly, Pookie referred to "those nutcase polygamists or the kooks in the Westboro Baptist Church" and I'm pretty sure that most people would agree with her assessment because they are so far away from normal human mores as to be confronting to most people whatever their belief system might happen to be - religious or secular.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm waiting for his answer.

Oh dear God, I may be even diametrically-imposed to radical Muslims! Those who want to kill us, you know, those. Holy crap. Imp, let's talk about that, shall we?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2015)

I stand with Pookie on this also. In my opinion, those Warren Jeff's and Westboro types etc. are whack jobs!


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 3, 2015)

falcon said:


> well said warri.




+1. Qft


----------



## Pookie (Nov 3, 2015)

Maybe Imp will come forth with some good arguments and make a good debate. Everyone deserves a chance, so I'm game.

Thank you all!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2015)

Pookie said:


> I have Muslim customers, mostly women, and I like to see them come through my line if I'm running a register. One speaks English so-so, but can't read. She bought an item that had pork in it, and I gently explained she didn't want it and carefully took it away from her when she understood the word, "pig." I pulled out my memo book, wrote words like "pork," "bacon," "ham," and other words to look for on products.
> 
> She came back with her husband, who shook my hand and thanked me for helping her. He said, "Perhaps if more Muslims were aware Christians like you truly wish to help, the radicals will lose the interest in destroying Christians and we can live together in peacefulness."
> 
> ...



I agree also Pookie, well said.  I'm not a Christian, but I would certainly be helpful and kind to someone who needed it, I'm not afraid of Muslims either, and don't paint them all with a broad brush to reflect the radical Islamists who are involved in attacks.  Feels good to have someone appreciate your kindness like that too, and always nice to be able to help others regardless of their beliefs or origins.  Wish everyone was that way, world would be a better place for sure.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 3, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Eh? First of all, just who are you  referring to when using the term "you folks"? I find that a bit demeaning because apparently I am one of them. I'm not sure why. Was it something that I said?
> 
> Secondly, Pookie referred to "those nutcase polygamists or the kooks in the Westboro Baptist Church" and I'm pretty sure that most people would agree with her assessment because they are so far away from normal human mores as to be confronting to most people whatever their belief system might happen to be - religious or secular.
> 
> ...



Thank you and yes, that is exactly what I meant. Thank you dear!


----------



## Pookie (Nov 3, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree also Pookie, well said.  I'm not a Christian, but I would certainly be helpful and kind to someone who needed it, I'm not afraid of Muslims either, and don't paint them all with a broad brush to reflect the radical Islamists who are involved in attacks.  Feels good to have someone appreciate your kindness like that too, and always nice to be able to help others regardless of their beliefs or origins.  Wish everyone was that way, world would be a better place for sure.



Thank you so very much! You understand how I feel!

That is exactly how it is. As long as we all respect and care for each other, look out for each other, love each other unconditionially...the better we all can be.

Make sense?


----------



## Pookie (Nov 4, 2015)

imp said:


> *"Well said, Pookie"
> 
> NOT! *Look at you folks using demeaning terms, "nutcase; kooks", in referring to other sects of belief which are diametrically-opposed to your own. That's exactly the same as saying, "My beliefs are absolute, above those of all others".
> 
> Wrong, wrong. Shame on you.   imp



You have chosen to ignore my main point. You forgot I mentioned Muslims flying planes into buildings and blowing people up. Can we say radicals? Can we say insanity? Can we say hatred? You're right, I'm diametrically-opposed to that.

 I understand if you hold yourself in alliance with polygamists and those who chant 'God hates fags' at military funerals. Yep, I am diametrically-opposed to that too.

I am not wrong, imp, unless this entire forum are a herd of supporters of polygamy and protesters of those who have given the ultimate sacrifice for freedom and democracy, supporters of those who want to kill us.

If that is what you're saying, that you agree with polygamy and protesting at military funerals, being okay with radicals killing us, I have absolutely nothing to say to you and you truly missed my point. 

Have a good night. I will always wish you well; you know that.


----------

